# Question please, sorry title doesnt fit in



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry about the title


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmmm...

Crate
Stainless or Ceramic food bowls
Tag
Harness
Bed
Greyhound comb
pin brush
doggie toothpaste and an infant toothbrush
leash
carrier for the vet trips and car rides
toys-soft fuzzy ones and ones for teething pup to chew on
tasty/healthy treats for all that puppy training
pee pads (if you plan on using pads)
I don't know if you plan on doing a lot of home grooming, but nail clippers, styptic powder, puppy tearless shampoo and conditioner

Gosh, I could go on but I don't want to be responsible for all the money you'll end up spending


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's an SM thread with lots of good info......

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1134&hl=


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks,


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

and thanks Kallie/Catcher's Mom, that pretty much has everything!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 13 2005, 08:55 PM
> *lol, thanks, and we do plan on doing lots of grooming! LOTS!  We are training our doggy on wee wee pads in the litter pan, hope that works out though, do you have a request on a particular brand of brushes?  We're stumped on that one
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Here are some threads on grooming, grooming tools, etc.

Grooming Tools Pictorial

Brush Comparison Thread

Puppy Cut Pictorial


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks sooo much, I really needed that!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't forget waterless spray shampoo for little accidents!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll put that on my list! Thanks


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

Congradulations on you family member. Probably everyone responding will tell you pretty much the same items to buy. We have had 2 Malteses; Fritz had to be put down 2 years ago and we now have "Tucker", 14 months old. We found that having some old wash cloths come in handy for the "urinenation" problems you are going to have, expecially if you have carpet. When the dog dog urinates quickly soak it up with a paper towel until you get no more, then take a "almost drippy washcloth of cold water and rub the spot. We found that this works well , leaving no stains. An old gym sneaker seems to be a "different" play toy. Leave the laces in the sneaker. Tucker actually Flosses" hi teeth with the laces and finds several parts of the sneaker he loves to chew on. Watch out for loose pieces of material after he has chewed these for a long period of time. Tie the laces to the shoe so they cannot get them out, but leave the long parts showing and cut off the plastic ends. Hope these ideas help.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 13 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Sorry about the title, but can anyone give me a list of what I should get in preparation for my dog?  That would be a big help, thanks, we've got a list already but we want to make sure we have everything.  We are getting angel in july
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72306*


[/QUOTE]
Why do you need to get stainless steel or ceramic bowls?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Plastic mars and can harbor bacteria in the scratches. Cats can actually get a form of acne on their chin from the bacteria on their plastic bowls. In Maltese, using a stainless or ceramic bowls helps reduce tear staining.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh forgot one of the most important things! A big bottle of Nature's Miracle or Simple Solution. If your pup is anything like TicTac, I'd buy the gallon size :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol, I'll add that!


----------

